# ♦️ 26th Annual CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET & RIDE ♦️ SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY ♦️ NOVEMBER 6th 2022 ♦️



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 7, 2022)

_*>>> **YES** - SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY - November 6th 2022 only a few weeks away - It's time to hunt & gather your items to sell to acquire the money to buy the parts & pieces to finish your new or old projects again.

Please note - November 6th 2022 - is DAYLIGHT SAVINGS DAY TOO  *_

*>>> Come to buy - Come to Sell @ our 26th Annual Cyclone Coaster free Vintage Swapmeet that sets up out back of the Pike Restaurant & Bar @ 7:00 am - If you arrive early >> Please keep the noise level down since we do not want to disturb the neighbors nearby that surround the Pike Restaurant & Bar - so please keep it to a whisper level before 7:00am & respect thy neighbors.*

*>>> Our special thanks goes out once again to Chris Reece _ the owner of the Pike Restaurant & Bar for opening up early with his staff & serving a full menu of delicious food _ the World famous Breakfast Burrito & a full bar - fresh craft beer & local favorites on tap that flow all day.

>> No vehicle parking in the swap lot & please try to keep back alley clear. Please use Hermosa Avenue as you unload your items & then park in the nearby neighborhood.

>>> Bring vintage bikes, parts & related items to sell - Canopies & tables welcome - As the parking lot fills up we can also use the patio area & the side area on Hermosa Avenue by moving the outdoor tables & chairs aside as they are for the PIKE Restaurant & Bar use only & not for our Cyclone Coaster Swapmeet items.

>>> We plan to wrap up the swap at 10:30am then head over to the old location of Portfolio Coffeehouse ( The corner of 4th Street & Junipero ) @ 10:45am allowing everyone time to re-group for the Cyclone Coaster Vintage Bicycle Ride from our usual starting point with kickstands up @ 11:00am then go for a short ride around town & hit up lunch for those who stick around to eat with the Cyclone Coaster family.

>>> You can also find info on this event on our newly updated website @ www.cyclonecoaster.com / our Facebook page under "Cyclone Coaster" as well as here on TheCabe Forums online under "Swapmeets Events & Rides" as you are today.

>> Please feel free to post items you're thinking of bringing to sell or what you're trying to find for the new or old project & maybe someone will post what you need & have it for you when you arrive ...

>> Thank you for the ongoing interest & continued support <<*


_*>>> **Ridden** not Hidden - **Frank*_


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2022)

Along with the annual Fall Cyclone Coasters Swapmeet, the ride theme will be Double Bar frames. Be it Schwinn, Colson, CWC, Shelby Rollfast or the rarely seen Monark, bring them out and show them off! So many manufacturers had a similar idea(tho they stole it from Colson of course🤣), but built them their own special way. How cool will it be too see them all side-by-side in beautiful sunny Socal!


----------



## John (Oct 9, 2022)

No mention of Huffman?


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Oct 20, 2022)

Weather permitting, we will be there. Wife and I are planning to attend.  @fordmike65 brought up the idea earlier this year, and I told Mike if you do a double bar ride, we will do our best.   Bringing "Cochina" our '36 Schwinn DBR.  Also currently working on another DB, thanks to Mike, and hoping she'll be ready. 

Being from NorCal, I'm stoked that this will be our first SoCal vintage bicycle ride and hopefully meet a few SoCal Cabers.  Thanks Frank @cyclonecoaster.com and Mike for putting this together.  Looking forward to the swap and ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 20, 2022)

John said:


> No mention of Huffman? View attachment 1709040



Oops. Guess I forgot to mention Huffman but I did post a pic above. I was planning to bring my Roadmaster. Are you coming up @John?


----------



## John (Oct 20, 2022)

Yes, with Huffmans.


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 20, 2022)

Hi all, I may attend if anyone is interested, I can bring these 2 his/her custom Elgin curved bars to the swap meet, $800 obo for the pair. More pics in Sale section, 








						Reduced Price! Elgin curved bar his & hers | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

Selling as a pair custom matching his & her Elgin curved bars. Serial numbers covered by paint. $800 for the pair. Sorry, not selling separately and only for local pick-up in Chino Hills, CA 91709. Accept cash, venmo, zelle, PayPal friends and family. Thx for looking!




					thecabe.com
				







Thx for looking!


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 20, 2022)

It's been a while for me attending the swap/ride.

I plan on attending and possibly having some CWC goodies for sale.


----------



## John (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 1, 2022)

_*THIS** SUNDAY **SUNDAY **SUNDAY **... What's everyone bringing out** ... Post it here 








*_


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2022)

So....it looks like I missed a couple! How about a parallel double bar Manton Smith! Anyone out there have one?





What about Emblem? These Pierce badged Emblems are kinda funky looking, but they sure look like double bars or pretty close.

Sidenote: Check out that Wald Tomahawk stem! I guess deluxe Manton Smiths aren't the only ones to use them as original equipment  😎


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 2, 2022)

Sad I'm gonna miss this one. I don't have anything to sell and no money to buy. Everybody give Everybody hugs for me. Hope to be down soon for a ride.


----------



## Risk Man (Nov 2, 2022)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> _*>>> **YES** - SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY - November 6th 2022 only a few weeks away - It's time to hunt & gather your items to sell to acquire the money to buy the parts & pieces to finish your new or old projects again.
> 
> Please note - November 6th 2022 - is DAYLIGHT SAVINGS DAY TOO  *_
> 
> ...



Silly question; What city and State is this event?  I read the post and the flyer several times and somehow I can not find the City and State mentioned?


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 2, 2022)

Risk Man said:


> Silly question; What city and State is this event?  I read the post and the flyer several times and somehow I can not find the City and State mentioned?



Long Beach, CA


island schwinn said:


> Everybody give Everybody hugs for me.



Brian! Big Hugs to you!
Miss you; hope you come visit soon.


cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *What's everyone bringing out** ... Post it here*



1936 Clipper, built by Cleveland Welding Co.
Lt. Col.Dick Wiessner's double bar.








tripple3 said:


> Posted in another thread.
> Thank you Mike @TR6SC
> Lt. Col. Dick Wiessner U.S.A.F.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 2, 2022)

Risk Man said:


> Silly question; What city and State is this event?  I read the post and the flyer several times and somehow I can not find the City and State mentioned?




*The address is on the poster under the PIKE logo on the middle left of the poster

 .. ALSO the details are ALWAYS on our website www.cyclonecoaster.com 

... thanks for the interest .. Ridden not Hidden - Frank 
*


----------



## Risk Man (Nov 2, 2022)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *The address is on the poster under the PIKE logo on the middle left of the poster
> 
> .. ALSO the details are ALWAYS on our website www.cyclonecoaster.com
> 
> ... thanks for the interest .. Ridden not Hidden - Frank *



Thanks!  I figured it was there.... and I was no good at finding Waldo either.


----------



## 39zep (Nov 2, 2022)

Anyone coming down from the Sacramento/No Cal area and willing to take a bike back up for delivery. I can definitely help with some gas and labor. Thanks!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2022)

Anyone coming down from the Sacramento/No Cal area and willing to take a bike back up for delivery. I can definitely help with some gas and labor. Thanks!

@Fonseca927  Are you coming down?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2022)

How could I forget Iver Johnsons! Thanks for the reminder @Kickstand3 !


----------



## Fonseca927 (Nov 2, 2022)

39zep said:


> Anyone coming down from the Sacramento/No Cal area and willing to take a bike back up for delivery. I can definitely help with some gas and labor. Thanks!



I will not be able to make it this weekend for the swap…..however I will be coming the following weekend for the orange circle ride! I’ll be doing drop offs and pick ups from NorCal to SoCal. Dm me for more info.


----------



## no1lakerzfan (Nov 2, 2022)

I’m thinking of bringing some of the bikes I’ve listed for sale here but not sure of there would be interest.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Nov 2, 2022)

39zep said:


> Anyone coming down from the Sacramento/No Cal area and willing to take a bike back up for delivery. I can definitely help with some gas and labor. Thanks!



We live in Sacramento and we are planning to attend this swap and ride.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Nov 4, 2022)

Eddie_Boy said:


> Weather permitting, we will be there. Wife and I are planning to attend.  @fordmike65 brought up the idea earlier this year, and I told Mike if you do a double bar ride, we will do our best.   Bringing "Cochina" our '36 Schwinn DBR.  Also currently working on another DB, thanks to Mike, and hoping she'll be ready.
> 
> Being from NorCal, I'm stoked that this will be our first SoCal vintage bicycle ride and hopefully meet a few SoCal Cabers.  Thanks Frank @cyclonecoaster.com and Mike for putting this together.  Looking forward to the swap and ride.
> 
> ...



She's ready.  Just over a month ago, it was Mike @fordmike65 who informed me about this incomplete bike that was available.  I'm a fan of Mike's bikes, and when this prewar Colson DB in black and cream came up, I said why not.  And now that the Cyclone Coaster ride is featuring double bar bikes this month, I told Mike it was my inspiration to getting her done.  Many missing parts, but with help here, she's ready.  Project update here.  I will ride one of my favorite riders, a '36 Schwinn version, and my wife will ride this '36 Colson.  Looking forward to meeting many local SoCal members for the first time on Sunday.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 4, 2022)

Eddie_Boy said:


> She's ready.  Just over a month ago, it was Mike @fordmike65 who informed me about this incomplete bike that was available.  I'm a fan of Mike's bikes, and when this prewar Colson DB in black and cream came up, I said why not.  And now that the Cyclone Coaster ride is featuring double bar bikes this month, I told Mike it was my inspiration to getting her done.  Many missing parts, but with help here, she's ready.  Project update here.  I will ride one of my favorite riders, a '36 Schwinn version, and my wife will ride this '36 Colson.  Looking forward to meeting many local SoCal members for the first time on Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 1725363
> 
> View attachment 1725364


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 5, 2022)

Let's see some more double bars!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 5, 2022)

*ALRIGHT Alright ALRIGHT -- The 26th Annual CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET is TOMORROW MORNING -- SUNDAY November 6th 2022 -- which is also DAYLIGHT SAVINGS DAY @ The PIKE Restaurant & Bar -- SWAPMEET is from 7:00am - 10:30am ... FOLLOWED BY the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle ride @ 11:00am from 4th street & Junipero

See everyone there .... Ridden not Hidden ... Frank  *


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 5, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Let's see some more double bars!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Let's see some more double bars!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Let's see some more double bars!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Let's see some more double bars!


----------



## volksboy57 (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## BFGforme (Nov 6, 2022)

Any pictures from the swap?


----------



## no1lakerzfan (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 6, 2022)

Photos 1 of


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 6, 2022)

2 of


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 6, 2022)

3 of


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 6, 2022)

Final set of photos 
Thank you @cyclonecoaster.com for all of your hard work putting these swaps together !!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2022)

I overslept, but made it. Swap pics!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2022)

Ride pics!


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 6, 2022)

Good times with good people all day.thanks to frank for putting on a killer swap.chris for putting up with us and mike for organizing the double bar get together.big turnout today for sure.


----------



## ian (Nov 6, 2022)

Damn!! I got serious sensory overload!!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## IngoMike (Nov 6, 2022)

@cyclingday......those photos are great, thank you for posting.......the head badge montage is killer!


----------



## srfndoc (Nov 7, 2022)

What a great ride yesterday seeing all those double bars from different manufacturers.  Here's a few pics I snapped:


----------



## ian (Nov 7, 2022)

srfndoc said:


> What a great ride yesterday seeing all those double bars from different manufacturers.  Here's a few pics I snapped:
> 
> View attachment 1727629
> 
> ...



Man! I really dig that green one with green rims!!


----------



## volksboy57 (Nov 7, 2022)

Great turn out for the swap! Always a good time. I only took these photos of the aerocycle's tail light. I hope it helps someone, as finding photos online of this is difficult. Also, it is smaller than I would have guessed. Thanks for bringing this bike out!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 7, 2022)

Super fun filled day.
Great to meet @Eddie_Boy  & the Mrs.
Awesome to see all the great bikes;
both Swap And Ride!



This Robin found it's new home.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Nov 9, 2022)

After Sunday’s ride and gathering back at Pike’s restaurant to eat, wife and I started our drive up the coast. We are home after spending a couple of days along beautiful California central coast from Carpenteria to Morrow Bay.

We were glad to make it down for this swap and ride especially that it was our first SoCal vintage bike ride.  Wasn’t much of a buyer at the swap, was going to purchase a prewar Schwinn ladies for my wife, but because her favorite bike was already the same color, a '47 ladies DX, she wasn’t feeling it. Otherwise, swaps are fun for me, to see all the cool old vintage stuff that were available. This is where I got to meet a few SoCal members for the first time. Introduced myself to @markivpedalpusher, @CWCMAN, Jesse, not sure of his handle here, @Velocipedist Co., @birdzgarage, and I’m sure a few others I forget. Oh, and Santi, @Rust_Trader.  I missed Dave @BFGforme, if he was there. I talked to him leading up to the weekend. But I did talk with Marty, @cyclingday, for a while about his bikes and learning about the little details on handlebars even sharing our ideas of extending existing bars. Then I met Mark “Sparky”, @tripple3. We talked a lot, during the swap and at the lighthouse.  What stories we shared about riding these vintage rides. Dig Mark’s spirit very much. Because I love riding, maybe one day I’ll go on one of his super long adventures.  It was nice to meet Todd @srfndoc for the first time and his wife Robin. I’m glad Todd and Robin decided to join. Leading up to the swap and ride, wasn’t certain Todd would make it. And always good to see Mike @fordmike65. A big thanks to Tony @The Hat for the old metal basket.  Last month during the Folsom COBOA ride, he mentioned about a cool old little basket that would look pretty cool on my granddaughter’s 20” prewar Rollfast. When I first saw Tony, to our surprise he handed us the basket. “My granddaughter will love it,” I told Tony. Also thanks for the deal on the @JAF/CO plates. Good to see Ted @tryder. We talked a while during the swap and after the ride. Thanks Frank @cyclonecoaster.com for organizing the swap and ride, though short, still was pretty cool along the beach and lighthouse.  Thanks Mike for making this month the DB featured ride.

 It was a great day for my wife and me. I’m passionate about these vintage bikes, and when we can get together for a swap and/or ride, it’s worth the time. And while we were riding along the beach, calm waters of the big blue pacific, looking over the Long Beach water front, Queen Mary in the background, the beautiful weather, I told my wife, “So this is how it is riding in SoCal.” “We’ll come back again.” She said. Like Marty and I were discussing, I’m sure I’ve mentioned this before, the cool vintage rides and stuff are fun, but it’s talking, meeting, and riding with other people that makes it the best part of the day for us. Thank you Cyclone Coasters and SoCal. We will definitely be back again.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 9, 2022)

Nice to meet you to Eddie. However, my Cabe handle is CWCMan, as in Cleveland Welding Company 😜


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Nov 9, 2022)

CWCMAN said:


> Nice to meet you to Eddie. However, my Cabe handle is CWCMan, as in Cleveland Welding Company 😜



Hi @CWCMAN. Sorry, key entry error on my part. Nice meeting you and chatting about your CWC DB on Sunday. Very cool DB bike Eddie.


----------



## ian (Nov 9, 2022)

Eddie_Boy said:


> After Sunday’s ride and gathering back at Pike’s restaurant to eat, wife and I started our drive up the coast. We are home after spending a couple of days along beautiful California central coast from Carpenteria to Morrow Bay.
> 
> We were glad to make it down for this swap and ride especially that it was our first SoCal vintage bike ride.  Wasn’t much of a buyer at the swap, was going to purchase a prewar Schwinn ladies for my wife, but because her favorite bike was already the same color, a '47 ladies DX, she wasn’t feeling it. Otherwise, swaps are fun for me, to see all the cool old vintage stuff that were available. This is where I got to meet a few SoCal members for the first time. Introduced myself to @markivpedalpusher, @CWCMAN, Jesse, not sure of his handle here, @Velocipedist Co., @birdzgarage, and I’m sure a few others I forget. Oh, and Santi, @Rust_Trader.  I missed Dave @BFGforme, if he was there. I talked to him leading up to the weekend. But I did talk with Marty, @cyclingday, for a while about his bikes and learning about the little details on handlebars even sharing our ideas of extending existing bars. Then I met Mark “Sparky”, @tripple3. We talked a lot, during the swap and at the lighthouse.  What stories we shared about riding these vintage rides. Dig Mark’s spirit very much. Because I love riding, maybe one day I’ll go on one of his super long adventures.  It was nice to meet Todd @srfndoc for the first time and his wife Robin. I’m glad Todd and Robin decided to join. Leading up to the swap and ride, wasn’t certain Todd would make it. And always good to see Mike @fordmike65. A big thanks to Tony @The Hat for the old metal basket.  Last month during the Folsom COBOA ride, he mentioned about a cool old little basket that would look pretty cool on my granddaughter’s 20” prewar Rollfast. When I first saw Tony, to our surprise he handed us the basket. “My granddaughter will love it,” I told Tony. Also thanks for the deal on the @JAF/CO plates. Good to see Ted @tryder. We talked a while during the swap and after the ride. Thanks Frank @cyclonecoaster.com for organizing the swap and ride, though short, still was pretty cool along the beach and lighthouse.  Thanks Mike for making this month the DB featured ride.
> 
> ...



Great post! Makes me even more interested in a SoCal ride. I haven't been in prolly 40 years or so.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 11, 2022)

_*Thanks again to everyone for the outstanding CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Swapmeet turnout @ the PIKE Restaurant & Bar in our hometown of Long Beach CA ...*_
.
_*WOW .. just WOW .. great items for sale .. biggest turnout in a long while with plenty of things available for projects ... I wish I would've got a few things others purchased .. a early complete Elgin Robin is one I missed out on .. I probably didn't need it anyways ... right ??*_
_*Thanks once again to CHRIS REECE .. owner of the PIKE Restaurant & Bar for his hospitality & opening up to support*_ _*the CC Swapmeet*__* with a full bar & food menu with plenty of breakfast burritos feeding *__*the CC Swapmeet*__* frenzy *_
.
_*I was able to have good friend make a amazing plaque for Chris in appreciation of his ongoing support of our swap meets & his 20 year anniversary of the PIKE & present it to Chris @ our Swapmeet ... We can't thank you enough man*_
.
_*I grabbed pictures from all over & some I took as well .. here are a few of mine below .. enjoy everyone & lets do it again in May 2023*_
*.
Ridden not hidden - Frank





*


----------



## schwinnja (Nov 11, 2022)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> _*Thanks again to everyone for the outstanding CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Swapmeet turnout @ the PIKE Restaurant & Bar in our hometown of Long Beach CA ...*_
> .
> 
> 
> ...



brothers from another mother?????????


----------

